# 55 gal redo



## Fltengalan (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is the tank as it sits now, quite happy with the cabinet and top but I am going to be making some mods to them. To start, I am going to remove the plastic hood that the woodwork is hiding and install the glo flourescent fixture and reflector that I have sitting in my shop. With that I will add a sliding glass top to keep the humidity and the fish in.









Here is the 3D background I just finished for the tank using foam, roots, rocks and concrete covered in a 2 part epoxy based sealer. I added some small wire hoops to strategic points on the background that will allow me to tie plants like java fern to, that I hope will add to the realism. I have already picked up some live plants that will be added, Amazon Swords, valisneria, anubias and once I'm ready I'll pick up a dozen java fern for the background. Now I just have to find someone to take the rest of my baby Firemouths so I can tear the tank down and get started.


----------



## Fltengalan (Feb 21, 2012)

Finally sold all my baby firemouths, now the tank has been emptied and the project continues.














Here is the reflector that I will modify to suit the canopy below it, then the 48" glo T5 fixture goes in







A view of the tank with the diy 3D back ground, I'm going to paint the back and sides of the tank to cover where the back ground shows. more to follow.


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

that is a great DIY background! very nicely done.


----------



## Fltengalan (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks, I hope once I get some java fern and moss growing on it that it will look like a tropical riverbank.


----------



## Fltengalan (Feb 21, 2012)

Okay, things have been progressing nicely







Here's the hood with the T5 glo fixtures and reflector







All the wiring under control







The back of the tank is painted and the ballast is installed







Glass top in place with hood on tank and the lights illuminating the 3D background, now for some sand and water!


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Fltengalan (Feb 21, 2012)

Tank back on its stand in the living room with sand and decor added. Now to cycle the water for a bit, then it will be time for plants and fish.


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

looking very good


----------



## Fltengalan (Feb 21, 2012)

Here it is with the hood installed and the lights on, just running the pump for a bit to rinse everything really well, next step plants and fish.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Your set-up looks awesome! I have those same kiddie locks all over my house. What kind of fish are you going to put in the tank?


----------



## Fltengalan (Feb 21, 2012)

Starting the planting







Finished the planting, I have val at either end, Kliener bar sword back left and a small one mid foreground on the right, bacopa left center, narrow leaf swords right center, water wisteria back right, anubias tied to the wood in front center, java fern tied on all over the place and another anubia back right.







Here it is with lights and inline heater going, seems pretty bright compared to the old 42" single light. For fish, I'm undecided, thought maybe some bolivians rams, emperor tetras and some hatchets to go with my corys and bn pleco but I was looking at perhaps some festivums instead of bolivians. It might just depend on what I can get here in Comox, guess we'll see.


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

looking very good :bigsmile: cant wait to see what it looks like when its done and filled in


----------



## Fltengalan (Feb 21, 2012)

The water has cleared up nice and I've put the cory's and bn pleco back in, time to go fish shopping.


----------



## Fltengalan (Feb 21, 2012)

Just added a nice school of Black neons


----------



## Fltengalan (Feb 21, 2012)

Just added four small Bolivian Rams and a dozen Serpae tetras, with the Black Neons, four peppered corys and the BN pleco that's it for a while till we see how everything does together. The rams have split up and are busy sifting the sand looking for food and the tetras are exploring.


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

cant wait for pictures


----------



## Fltengalan (Feb 21, 2012)

Just added a small school of ottos to help keep the algae off the plants, in five minutes and already hard at work.


----------



## Fltengalan (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is the tank as it sits now after a bit of evolving


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

looks really good


----------



## Fltengalan (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks, it's been fun.


----------

